# The Borgias Season 3 DVD



## RomanticCan (Jul 9, 2013)

The Borgias Season 3 DVD - We Number1dvd Gives You the Best Shopping Thing ,Overall this show has turned out better than I thought it would and is at least one star better than its closest rival, The Tudors, thanks in large part to a more charismatic lead in Jeremy Irons and a wonderful supporting cast. It may help that I'm less familiar with Rodrigo and Cesare Borgia than I am with Henry VIII, but even so, The Borgias has a natural energy and emotion The Tudors often struggled to achieve. It looks like a show made by people who wanted to tell its story rather than cynically cash in on its forerunner's success.

Hurry! Exclusive sales of products - up to 40% discount,*number1dvd* sell the latest and hottest DVD


----------

